# Possible future prompt?



## VRanger (Sep 8, 2022)

To "get" this idea, take a look at this Blog first ...

It discusses some data and an SQL stored procedure I whipped up to generate varied story prompts. Here's another one I just generated at random:



> Plot Type: Historical
> Inciting Incident: Find a valuable
> Plot Device: Surprising Reunion
> Plot Device: Red Herring
> ...



This is a bit on the order of the "Roll your own plot elements" prompt we did last year. If people are interested, we could either use one Plot Wheel result that everyone interprets for their own story, or I could generate a separate result for each person who wishes to enter.

By the way, I really like the sample above. Some of the results are pretty wild. That set of elements REALLY hangs together.


----------



## Selorian (Sep 8, 2022)

I think that would be a great idea!


----------



## SueC (Sep 8, 2022)

me too!


----------



## piperofyork (Sep 9, 2022)

This sounds like a blast


----------

